# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Τροφοδοσία ηχείων usb από επαναφορτιζόμενη μπαταρία

## spartakid

Καλησπέρα, θέλω να τροφοδοτήσω ενα ζεύγος ηχείων laptop με *εξωτερική επαναφορτιζόμενη μπαταρία* και όχι από την θύρα usb για την οποία είναι κατασκευασμένα τα ηχεία.  Για παράδειγμα αυτά :  http://www.e-shop.gr/genius-sp-u115-...e-p-PER.572389     .  Πόσα volt δίνει η usb και πόσα Αmpere τραβάνε τα ηχεία τέτοιου είδους; Τι είδους μπαταρία θα χρειαστώ και πως θα την συνδέσω; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Dbnn

Μια θυρα usb βγαζει 5 vdc και 500mA. Θα χρειαστεις λοιπον μια μπαταρια 5v και μισο αμπερ. 
Τετοια μπαταρια δεν υπαρχει απο οσο ξερω. Μπορεις αν βαλεις 3 μπαταριες σε 3ΑΑ (κλασικου μεγεθους) σε σειρα αλλα θα στις αδειαζει γρηγορα. Το usb καλωδιο εχει μεσα 2 καλωδια για την τροφοδοσια. Το κοκκινο στο + και το μαυρο στο - 
Το σημα το παιρνει μεσω 3.5mm audio jack σωστα;
Το ερωτημα ειναι γιατι θες να το κανεις αυτο;;

Κατι αλλο που μου ηρθε, την λυση μιας power bank για φορτιση κινητων την εχεις σκεφτει/δοκιμασει ωστε να εχεις και κατι επαναφορτιζομενο χωρις ταλαιπωρια κιολας;

----------


## angel_grig

5v δινει το usb και γυρω στα 500mA (οι usb 2.0).Mπορεις να παρεις 4 ΑΑ επαναφορτιζομενες 1.2βολτ x 4=4,8 volt .Tις βαζεις σε μια τετοια θηκη 
PH-BH343-1.jpg
.και εισαι ΟΚ

----------


## spartakid

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια

----------

